# Methi Seeds - Has anyone tried this ?



## 16096 (Oct 17, 2005)

I searched & could not find "Methi" in this newsgroup. I only foung turmeric & ginger so far. So I am wondering if anyone has tried Methi Seeds.Its widely used in India for Intestinal problems. Its also used in everyday cooking.I can't tell if its made my IBS better because my IBS has been at its lowest level. Right now I don't have any symptoms after consuming the seeds. But it could just be a coincidence.It can be purchased at grocery stores. It can definatly be found in Asian or Indian Stores. It costs between $1 to $2 that can last for weeks.If someone can please try this. About one teaspoon of seeds should be swallowed as is with a "barrel" of water to drown the awfull taste. ( Taste great when cooked ). Do a search for "Methi" in Yahoo & Google for more information.Kartheg.


----------



## 16096 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry, I just remembered its alternate name "Fenugreek" and found several posts.Kartheg.


----------

